# Anyone making their own babywearing coat?



## Sam292

I am so not loving wearing ds over my coat! It is so bulky to do, I don't like having so much material between us and I can never get it comfy - then we both get too hot and its a palava to get coats off again! 

I cant find any reasonably priced babywearing coats - please post links if you know of any! - so I think I am going to have to make one myself. Anyone got a good free pattern or instructions on how you made your own one? Post pictures if you have made one as I would love to see them! xx


----------



## fifi-folle

there are these instructions on making an insert panel
or a poncho


----------



## Kaites

I made one using a somewhat stretchy sporty jacket by adding a zipper at the appropriate height on the back of it (turned out to be the seam where the yoke was stitched to the back which was handy for making it look neat :thumbup:). The zipper meant that I could close up the gaping hole in the back if I was wearing the coat when Emma wasn't on my back, and I tried to make the zipper somewhat hidden too. I've heard of others just using cheap fleece jackets since it doesn't fray and just unstitching the yoke on the back too. hth!


----------



## Sam292

Kaites said:


> I made one using a somewhat stretchy sporty jacket by adding a zipper at the appropriate height on the back of it (turned out to be the seam where the yoke was stitched to the back which was handy for making it look neat :thumbup:). The zipper meant that I could close up the gaping hole in the back if I was wearing the coat when Emma wasn't on my back, and I tried to make the zipper somewhat hidden too. I've heard of others just using cheap fleece jackets since it doesn't fray and just unstitching the yoke on the back too. hth!

Whats a yoke? The hood? :flower:


----------



## Kaites

A yoke is a piece of fabric that is just at/over the shoulders that goes down to about mid-shoulder blade (mens' button down shirts usually have yokes too, if that helps with visualizing one!)

Also, have a look over on The Babywearer- there is a whole section for DIY and lots of babywearing coat ideas/instructions too.


----------



## fifi-folle

found this tutorial on making an insert


----------



## Sam292

fifi-folle said:


> found this tutorial on making an insert


Thank you, have seen this one before but I only really wear him on my back so I need a conversion for that. Also im not sure a fleece jacket would be warm enough when winter comes properly?


----------



## fifi-folle

I know what you mean. I'm not on back carries yet so not hit that problem. Natural Mamas forum might be able to help


----------



## dragonhawk

I-m just reawakening this thread... I've made a shawl/poncho/wrap to wear over the top of ds and I when I'm wearing him, using the instructions found here....

https://walkingwithdancers.blogspot.co.uk/2011/04/how-to-make-baby-wearing-coat.html

It's dead easy and takes more time folding the fabric in half than it does to actually make it!


----------

